# kdelibs

## flammenflitzer

kdelibs lassen sich nicht installieren.

```

Session management error: Authentication Rejected, reason : None of the authentication protocols specified are supported and host-based authentica              tion failed

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../dcop -I../../kdecore -I../              ../kio/kssl -I./../libltdl/ -I../.. -I../../kdefx -I../../kio/kio -I../../kio/bookmarks -I../../dcop -I../../libltdl -I../../kdefx -I../../kdecore               -I../../kdecore -I../../kdeui -I../../kio -I../../kio/kio -I../../kio/kfile -I../.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include  -I/usr/includ              e/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -W              conversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -march=k8 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -f              peel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-c              ommon -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_T              RANSLATION  -c -o knotifywidgetbase.lo `test -f 'knotifywidgetbase.cpp' || echo './'`knotifywidgetbase.cpp

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../dcop -I../../kdecore -I../              ../kio/kssl -I./../libltdl/ -I../.. -I../../kdefx -I../../kio/kio -I../../kio/bookmarks -I../../dcop -I../../libltdl -I../../kdefx -I../../kdecore               -I../../kdecore -I../../kdeui -I../../kio -I../../kio/kio -I../../kio/kfile -I../.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include  -I/usr/includ              e/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -W              conversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -march=k8 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -f              peel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-c              ommon -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_T              RANSLATION  -c -o kpropertiesdesktopbase.lo `test -f 'kpropertiesdesktopbase.cpp' || echo './'`kpropertiesdesktopbase.cpp

In file included from knotifywidgetbase.cpp:235:

knotifywidgetbase.moc:25: internal compiler error: in pop_binding, at cp/name-lookup.c:401

Please submit a full bug report,

with preprocessed source if appropriate.

See <URL:http://bugs.gentoo.org/> for instructions.

/bin/sh ../../libtool --silent --mode=compile --tag=CXX x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-g++ -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../.. -I../../dcop -I../../kdecore -I../              ../kio/kssl -I./../libltdl/ -I../.. -I../../kdefx -I../../kio/kio -I../../kio/bookmarks -I../../dcop -I../../libltdl -I../../kdefx -I../../kdecore               -I../../kdecore -I../../kdeui -I../../kio -I../../kio/kio -I../../kio/kfile -I../.. -I/usr/qt/3/include -I. -I/usr/kde/3.4/include  -I/usr/includ              e/libart-2.0  -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT  -D_REENTRANT  -Wnon-virtual-dtor -Wno-long-long -Wundef -ansi -D_XOPEN_SOURCE=500 -D_BSD_SOURCE -Wcast-align -W              conversion -Wchar-subscripts -Wall -W -Wpointer-arith -Wwrite-strings -DNDEBUG -DNO_DEBUG -O2 -O3 -march=k8 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -f              peel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe -Wformat-security -Wmissing-format-attribute -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-c              ommon -fno-exceptions -fno-check-new -fno-common -fvisibility=hidden  -DQT_CLEAN_NAMESPACE -DQT_NO_ASCII_CAST -DQT_NO_STL -DQT_NO_COMPAT -DQT_NO_T              RANSLATION  -c -o kpropertiesdesktopadvbase.lo `test -f 'kpropertiesdesktopadvbase.cpp' || echo './'`kpropertiesdesktopadvbase.cpp

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

make[3]: *** [knotifywidgetbase.lo] Fehler 1

make[3]: *** Warte auf noch nicht beendete Prozesse...

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.0/work/kdelibs-3.4.0/kio/kfile'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.0/work/kdelibs-3.4.0/kio'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.0/work/kdelibs-3.4.0'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

Bei den Bugs

```

http://bugs.gentoo.org/buglist.cgi?bug_status=UNCONFIRMED&bug_status=NEW&bug_status=ASSIGNED

&bug_status=REOPENED&field0-0-0=product&type0-0-0=substring&value0-0-0=kdelibs&field0-0-1=component&type0-0-1=

substring&value0-0-1=kdelibs&field0-0-2=short_desc&type0-0-2=substring&value0-0-2=kdelibs&field0-0-3=status_

whiteboard&type0-0-3=substring&value0-0-3=kdelibs

```

habe ich nichts gefunden.

MfG

----------

## zielscheibe

Hi,

```

.........

The bug is not reproducible, so it is likely a hardware or OS problem.

........

```

Sorry, aber deine Hardware scheint 'ne Macke zu haben. Hast du den Rechner übertaktet, Speicher getestet, Netzteil überlastet?

----------

## boris64

vllt auch was anderes, fehlerhafte binutils o.ä.?!

welchen gcc verwendest du? welche binutils?

----------

## flammenflitzer

binutils 2.15.92.0.2-r7

gcc 3.4.3.20050110-r1

gcc-config -l

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardened

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednopie

[5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednossp

gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

----------

## flammenflitzer

Mittlerweile kommen diese Meldungen

```

checking for working autoconf... found

checking for working automake... found

checking for working autoheader... found

checking for working makeinfo... found

checking build system type... Invalid configuration `x86_64-unknown-linux-': mac                                                                             hine `x86_64-unknown-linux' not recognized

configure: error: /bin/sh ./config.sub x86_64-unknown-linux- failed

!!! Please attach the config.log to your bug report:

!!! /var/tmp/portage/aria-1.0.0/work/aria-1.0.0/config.log

!!! ERROR: net-misc/aria-1.0.0 failed.

!!! Function econf, Line 485, Exitcode 0

!!! econf failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

oder

```

checking for gawk... gawk

checking whether make sets $(MAKE)... yes

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-strip

checking for a BSD-compatible install... /bin/install -c -p

checking for style of include used by make... GNU

checking for x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc... x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-gcc

checking for C compiler default output file name... configure: error: C compiler cannot create executables

See `config.log' for more details.

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 154, Exitcode 77

!!! died running ./configure, kde_src_compile:configure

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## Linuxpeter

Poste bitte mal deine /etc/make.conf.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```

# These settings were set by the catalyst build script that automatically built this stage

# Please consult /etc/make.conf.example for a more detailed example

#für gcc3.4 

CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -funroll-all-loops -funit-at-a-time -fpeel-loops -ftracer -funswitch-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe"

#für gcc3.3CFLAGS="-O3 -march=k8 -ffast-math -funroll-all-loops -fomit-frame-pointer -pipe" 

#CFLAGS="-O2 -march=athlon64 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer -funroll-loops"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE=" X Xaw3d a52 aac arts audiofile avi bonobo dga cdparanoia divx4linux dts dv dvb dvd dvdr dvdread encode fame ffmpeg flash ftp gphoto2  graphviz gtk2 java libcaca lirc lcms lzo matroska matrox mjpeg mng -mozilla mpeg msql mule multilib mysqli mythtv nntp nptl nvidia openal posix quicktime rtc samba sndfile spell tcltk tga theora v4l v4l2 videos wmf wxwindows xanim xinerama xine xmms xosd xprint xvid xvmc"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://212.219.56.152/sites/www.ibiblio.org/gentoo/ ftp://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.rnl.ist.utl.pt/pub/gentoo/ http://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/portage /usr/local/overlays/gentoo-de"

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64"

ALSA_CARDS="via82xx"

FEATURES="sandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://ftp-stud.fht-esslingen.de/pub/Mirrors/gentoo/ http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://ftp.easynet.nl/mirror/gentoo/ http://gd.tuwien.ac.at/opsys/linux/gentoo/ http://gentoo.mirror.icd.hu/"

PORTDIR=/usr/portage

DISTDIR=/usr/portage/distfiles

PKGDIR=/usr/portage/packages

PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/overlays

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe jetzt 

CFLAGS="-O2"

USE=" X"

und aria ließ sich kompillieren. (Läuft zwar nicht, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte). Ich probiere jetzt gerade die Installation von kdelibs. Allerdings habe ich

USE=" X" schon gestern ausprobiert.

Und die 

CFLAGS

habe ich schon seit langem nicht verändert.

----------

## flammenflitzer

```

.libs/kdatarequest_impl.o(.gnu.linkonce.d._ZTCN4Arts17KDataRequest_implE248_NS_1  4StdSynthModuleE+0x180

: undefined reference to `virtual thunk to Arts::StdSynth  Module::streamEnd()'collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[3]: *** [libartskde.la] Fehler 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.0/work/kdelibs-3.4.0/ar  ts/kde'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.0/work/kdelibs-3.4.0/ar  ts'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Fehler 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdelibs-3.4.0/work/kdelibs-3.4.0'

make: *** [all] Fehler 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kdelibs-3.4.0 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 166, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

----------

## flammenflitzer

Der Fehler liegt in den CFLAGS, doch damit habe ich relativ lange gearbeitet.  :Sad: 

Ich denke, da ist an anderer Stelle irgend etwas faul.

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen

gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

sollte aber

gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110

sein.

gcc-config -P x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110

gcc-config -c

x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110

----------

## EmillianoZapata

Dein aktives gcc ist das mit dem Stern.

 *Quote:*   

> gcc-config -l
> 
> [1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *
> 
> [2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110
> ...

 

Wenn du auf gcc-3.4.3-2005010 wechselst, dann folgendermaßen

```
gcc-config 2
```

dananch wäre eigentlich 

```
emerge -e world && fix_libtool_sh 3.3.4
```

angeraten.

Dauert ein bißchen, aber du scheinst eben genau dieses gcc Problem zu haben, was auch die Schwierigkeiten mit den CFlags erklärte.

Übrigens, CFlags können perfekt laufen, bis auf einmal , nach hunderten Paketen eins auftaucht, welches sie nicht schluckt.

Hatte ich letztens und es war nur das Prob, daß ich 2 statt einer Leerstelle zwischen zwei Optionen hatte.

PS.: Greez

PANCHO

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe 

gcc-config -P x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110 

ausgeführt.

Hat auch funktioniert.

gcc-config -l 

[1] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4

[2] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110 *

[3] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardened

[4] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednopie

[5] x86_64-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-20050110-hardenednossp

emerge -e world && fix_libtool_sh 3.3.4

Das mache ich nicht. Ich mache

fix_libtool_files.sh 3.3.4 (Ich glaube, das meintest Du auch)

Und emerge -e world? Das dauert ja mindestens 1-2 Tage.

----------

## EmillianoZapata

ja meinte ich natürlich, 

nun, du wirst mindestens ein 

```
emerge -e system
```

ausführen müssen, wenn du gcc wechselst.

```
fix_libtool_files.sh
```

ist nur zur Sicherheit, damit deine lib-Struktur genauso übernommen wird, wie du sie vorher hattest.

Bei AMD64 mittlerweile fast immer anzuraten, weil die multilib Umgebung eine einzige Baustelle ist.

Schau mal http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Wechseln_zu_GCC_3.4

----------

